# ? Giant TCR Road Bike, Campy, Ksyrium



## JCH (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm gonna look at this bike tomorrow. I quite smoking and trying to loose some weight, trying to find a "nice" road bike at a reasonable price. Can anyone tell me about the bike? How old? A value?

Here is what the guy had told me
"Great road bike.. Fast & lean..nice wheels, Mavic Ksyrium, Campy Chorus Drive train, fresh rubber, cables etc. Was going to be a race bike a bunch or years ago. Its a
great bike if your looking to race was probably worth 3K 6 years ago. Been sitting more than ridden.

Any help - info would be appreciated.

Thanks

JC


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

That's a 2003 model.


----------



## rydog9991 (Jul 15, 2008)

$500-$800ish would be my guess. It depends on condition. I cant tell much from the picture.


----------



## Carbonsnail (Jan 14, 2006)

I have a 2002 Orc Elite 1 and it's a great bike. Ive updated it with zonda wheels and Ritchey white bars and stem. I rides smooth and spirted when its asked too. Great bike great frames I love riding it.


----------

